# como conecto una IU por el puerto serial?



## usarioma (Dic 19, 2006)

como hago un programa que conecte al pic16f84a con el puerto serial mediante el max232
osea ya tengo el circuito armado,pero quieo q al apretar un boton se prenda un foco,algo asi ,solo un ejemplo de ahi yo lo amplio
porfavor puede ser en java o vb


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 19, 2006)

no entiendo si quieres es el codigo de pic o el codigo del visual basic.

PERO si es del visual basic tienes que usar la instruccion MSCOMM, estudialo y me dices. Tmabien combinalo con la instruccion MID que es la instruccion que escoge los bytes que transmites en la trama y su significado

tienes que configurar la velocidad que quieres trnasmitir para que los dos el PC y el micro usen la misma velocidad, por ejemplo a 9600 baudios, caracter xon xoff si es que lo usas o no, y demas caracteristicas del puerto serial.


Voy a buscar un programa y te lo envio mañana.


----------



## usarioma (Dic 19, 2006)

quiero un programa echo en visual basic o java que al presionar un boton se prenda un foco(por dar un ejemplo) pero que este conectado del puerto serial al max232 y del max232 al pic

ya tengo toda la conexion del circuito lo unico que me falta es hacer la interfaz de usuario conectando por el puerto serial
tengo un ejemplo parecido en .c pero ese programa hay que pasarlo al pic y una vez dentro usar el hyperterminal de win y ahi aparece "presione la tecla  e para parpadear el foco" y se prende, pero yo quiero que la instrucion se haga desde la interfaz de usuario sin necesidad de poner ningun programa al pic,se puede eso?


----------

